# Fishing week report wrap-up



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Made my spring crappie fishing trip to Millers Ferry Sunday thru Saturday. Had my 14 yr old nephew and a few other partners off and on during the week but it was mainly me and "boy". Boy actually worked a couple summers back and bought his own boat...He also went and got his "boaters license" - I'm not sure what that is but he reminded me he had one all week! I agreed to haul Boys boat up and let him be the captain for the week. I learned pretty quick that Boy likes to fish, but LOVES to fiddle with his rod, reel, trolling motor, anchors, tackle box, live well, bilge pump, seat, etc all while im sitting in the back seat yelling, "Boy, get me over to that stump right now!!" After about a half day we had to go back to the cabin, switch captains and launch the "USS Swiss Cheese". 
59 degree water temps and very few crappie bites on Monday, slowly got better as the water warmed by the end of the week into the low 70's. They regularly opened the dam about 3 every day and this made the fishing more productive every afternoon. 
In the spring the 6" - 8"males arrive in droves before the females show up to lay eggs. After wasting about a 100 minnows on them I turned to the jig while Boy continued having fun with the throwbacks. As soon as the big females started to bite I cut off my jigs and tied on hooks and of course, all the minnows are gone. - Back to the bait shop! 
All total we kept 54 keepers with most being 1.25 - 1.75 pounds each. I filleted and fried 19 big ones and fed 6 people and we only ate about half of them - 2 fish were a meal for one person. We threw back probably 20 legal fish and about a 125 9" or less. The big fish of the week was a 16.5" 2.45 pound black crappie - my longest and heaviest. She - like most of the big ones, was caught in 3' of water and I got her whole in the freezer while I ponder the possibilities of putting her on the wall.
I enjoyed having Boy with me all week. We did manage a few projects including getting bossed around by "Aunt Karen" on a porch decorating project, adding a deer skull to the porch display, mulching the dock path and putting up a few lights. He was tons of help especially going up and down the stairs for tools! This morning while he was wearing me out on a 7 mile deer shed finding expedition he told me he didn't wanna leave. He said he could just live at the cabin and eat squirrels and crappie....he probably could. A few choice pics from the week below - Thanks for looking!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a dang nice week! Place is looking shnazzy!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good report Kevin. Looking sharp up there. I'm taking my nephew fishing tomorrow. He's just starting to get old enough to be useful as a helper. He's a helper in training for a future wore out uncle. Hopefully he'll take me fishing when I get to old to do it by myself. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great read Kevin! Thanks for sharing with us. I'll have to try that crappie fishing some day.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

'Boy' is on the right track and with a good Uncle overseer...  Great combination. Ya'll sure had a good week.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

That looks like paradise up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Amazing place and trip, good job!


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life (Dec 22, 2015)

Sounds like an awesome time!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice report with good pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

He said he could just live at the cabin and eat squirrels and crappie......heck yea! Me too!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

"Boy" will someday look back on these trips and realize how much more they meant to him than he even realized when he was a boy. Great trip, and great report!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and congratulations on the giant slab.

I, too, have a nephew that I would take "knocking around" when he was a kid. Now he is 40 years old and a doctor and a father of four, but he still calls me every week without fail.


----------

